# Glad to meet.



## Descartes (May 1, 2017)

Greetings from Canada to whomever takes the time to read this.
My name is Dustin and Currently I am a freshly raised M.M - having been raised all of 3 days ago. 
It is interesting to see the differences between my lodge and others, especially when compared to lodges located in the United States. 

I am hoping to join the AASR here in Canada, planning on taking the time with each step on the way to the 32nd then perhaps the YR. 

Hope you have a great day and hoping to talk more soon. 

Sincerely,
Dustin. 



Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 1, 2017)

Congratulations brother. I'm from tulsa Oklahoma 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 2, 2017)

Congrats and welcome from Australia


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum Brother.


Descartes said:


> I am hoping to join the AASR here in Canada, planning on taking the time with each step on the way to the 32nd then perhaps the YR.


I think that you would enjoy both of them, I certainly do.


----------



## Descartes (May 2, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the forum Brother.
> 
> I think that you would enjoy both of them, I certainly do.


I am hoping so. I seem to bump into fewer SR brothers than the rest. Nothing wrong with that but it makes me curious of the numbers in this province. 

Thank you to everyone who replied as well. Appreciated. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2017)

Descartes said:


> I am hoping so. I seem to bump into fewer SR brothers than the rest. Nothing wrong with that but it makes me curious of the numbers in this province.


From what I have seen whether the AASR membership outnumbers YR membership or vice versa here in the U.S. pretty much depends on what state or region of the country that you live in.

I enjoy all aspects of Masonry that I am involved in but, after blue lodge, I think that I enjoy the Knights Templar the most.


----------



## Keith C (May 2, 2017)

Welcome Brother.

I am relatively new myself, having been raised last November.  It was recommended to me to get involved and spend a good amount of time learning and doing in your Blue Lodge before getting involved in the Appendant Bodies.  Made sense to me, so I am planning to wait until next year to get involved, likely first in YR, then AASR.  Currently I am serving as JD in my lodge and am on the path to the East, which would mean being WM in 2021, if all goes nominally.

Whatever your path, enjoy the journey!


----------



## Descartes (May 2, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Welcome Brother.
> 
> I am relatively new myself, having been raised last November.  It was recommended to me to get involved and spend a good amount of time learning and doing in your Blue Lodge before getting involved in the Appendant Bodies.  Made sense to me, so I am planning to wait until next year to get involved, likely first in YR, then AASR.  Currently I am serving as JD in my lodge and am on the path to the East, which would mean being WM in 2021, if all goes nominally.
> 
> Whatever your path, enjoy the journey!


I have heard this advice before as well, it is sound advice. Currently sitting as Junior Steward, one day hoping to sit in the East as well. 

It might sound naive but I am hoping to satisfy both commitments to my Blue Lodge and the AASR; in my mind they will satisfy different needs. 

As for the knights, I often hear younger brothers speak of wanting the degrees so they can wear the ornimental swords and have that kind of formality. Although I am not well informed about the degrees, it does turn me off slightly to hear such talk. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 2, 2017)

Keith C said:


> It was recommended to me to get involved and spend a good amount of time learning and doing in your Blue Lodge before getting involved in the Appendant Bodies.





Descartes said:


> I have heard this advice before as well, it is sound advice.


I was advised to wait for 6 months after being raised before joining appendant bodies. I did wait 6 months.....barely! Lol.


----------

